# form 1095



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Do we have to use it if we live overseas.I have health coverage in this country but I don't think they will translate it for me.Just figured I'd ask now so if I have to do something I can get a head start.

Thanks in advance.

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As far as I can see, form 1095 is something you get if you purchased health care using the "health care marketplace" - i.e. the online state or federal market sites for individual health care coverage.

For the overseas folks, you claim your exemption from the ACA on form 8965 and you're done with it. (I still contend that if we're "deemed" to have appropriate coverage, we should just tick the box to say "yes" we do and be done with it. But they rarely listen to what I think back in the Old Country these days. <bg>
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> I still contend that if we're "deemed" to have appropriate coverage, we should just tick the box to say "yes" we do and be done with it. But they rarely listen to what I think back in the Old Country these days.


We shouldn't listen to that idea because we already know the IRS is going to be at least spot checking Yes responses to line 61 with coverage checks. Under the PPACA ("Obamacare") U.S. medical insurance carriers have started reporting coverage to the IRS (including Social Security numbers of insured).

Do it the way the IRS requires or you risk getting a "friendly" (ahem) letter from the IRS that you have to deal with. This is the very simplest list matching task for the IRS, and the PPACA puts them in that business.

Note that a few overseas residents may be able to check the checkbox (like me as it happens) per the instructions (my carrier is U.S. PPACA compliant and participating, reporting all SSNs), but that's rare.


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I'll just do it their way I guess.

Thanks

Bernie


----------

